# Hello from a former Rainbow Girl



## Karen MM (Mar 14, 2014)

I'm not sure why I'm thrilled to have found this forum, but I am!  

I am a third generation Eastern Star.  I have Masonic ties on both sides of my family, back to at least my grandparents.  

As my title states, I am also a majority Rainbow Girl.  While in Rainbow I was a Junior Member of the Grand Executive Committee and earned my Grand Cross of Colors.


----------



## goomba (Mar 15, 2014)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Mar 15, 2014)

Welcome, Sister Karen!!

We are glad that you found us and look forward to your discussion input!


----------



## KSigMason (Mar 15, 2014)

Greetings and welcome. I'm finishing up my term as Worthy Patron (I actually have an initiation on Wednesday).


----------



## Karen MM (Mar 16, 2014)

Thank you for the warm welcomes.


----------



## Joshua71 (Mar 16, 2014)

Greetings and welcome ! 

Very nice to read everything you've been sharing.  


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Bro.Joseph.Rossi.Pa.Mason (Mar 17, 2014)

Welcome 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------

